
Ask HN: What'd you do with an extremely short domain-name? - kmbd
i got my hands on an extremely short domain name, like t.co, j.mp etc.  A quick solution is to deploy a URL shortening service or resell it for a much higher price. 
What else would you do with it? Commercial or otherwise.
======
mr_ali3n
Sell it if not a URL shortner service.

